# ISO: something w/ 2 egg yolks



## marmar (May 16, 2006)

I made muffins today that only called for egg whites. Miraculously, they were the moistest muffins I've made recently, which was pretty surprising. But anyways,  I have two egg yolks left, and was wondering if there was anything I could do with them that would not end up leaving me with extra whites from needing more than two egg yolks.

Does anyone have any recipes that call for only two egg yolks and is relatively easy to make?

If nobody has anything, I could just add the extra yolks to an omelette or something and make it fattier, but I was hoping I could get something more interesting out of them.


----------



## jpinmaryland (May 16, 2006)

Darn good question! I usually avoid recipes that use yolks or whites only for JUST THAT REASON...

Can you make custard? Hmm...


----------



## htc (May 16, 2006)

You can make vietnamese pork...it's steamed and topped with egg yolks then steamed to let the yolk set and eaten with rice.


----------



## Gretchen (May 17, 2006)

Make a boiled custard base for ice cream--or just to drink.


----------



## amber (May 17, 2006)

You could add it to a stir fry.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 17, 2006)

Yes, custard cream!!  Whip it with a half litre (pint) of milk, some flour and sugar, and cook in a double boiler until it attains a right consistency.

You can use it for a filling for tart (topped with fruit of your choice), pour over fruit crumbles, or as Gretchen suggested, base for ice cream, or any way your fancy suggests... a very versatile and tasty choice!


----------



## Constance (May 17, 2006)

If nothing else, feed them to your dog, over his feed. He'll love them, and they'll make his coat shiny.


----------



## marmar (May 17, 2006)

I would try the custard, except I don't have a double boiler and burned myself last week with my makeshift one. Would I be able to make custard without it? And any more specefic amounts for the flour and sugar? I've never made custardy things before.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 17, 2006)

For just 2 extra egg yolks (or whites for that matter), I just add them to an omelette for the next day's breakfast.


----------



## marmar (May 17, 2006)

That was what I figured I could do... I was just hoping maybe there was something that called for yolks that I could make while I had them. 

If I don't figure out how I can make custard or have the other ingredients for it, that'll probably be what I end up doing tomorrow morning.


----------



## auntieshelly (May 17, 2006)

Here's a recipe for thumbprint cookies that uses two egg yolks.  I make them often with a variety of jellies.

Thumbprint Cookies
1 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 egg yolks
2 teaspoons vanilla or almond extract
2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup finely ground pecans or walnuts
6-8 ounces jelly (your choice)

Cream butter and sugar unil light and fulffy.  Add egg yolks and extract and continue beating until well mixed.  Mix flour and salt together and add gradually, mixing until well blended.  Refrigerate dough for at least one hour.

Preheat oven to 350ºF and line cookie sheets with parchment paper.  Using about 1/4 of the dough at a time, pinch off small pieces and roll in balls about 1" in diameter.  Roll in finely ground nuts and place on prepared cookie sheets about 2" apart.  Use your thumb to make an indentation in the middle of each cookie.  Bake 10 minutes and remove from oven.  While cookies are hot, fill each "hole" with your favorite jelly.  (You may need to press the back of a small spoon in the center of the cookie to make the indentation a little deeper before adding the jelly.)  Bake 5 more minutes and remove from oven.  Cool for a few minutes before removing to a rack to cool completely.  Store in a tightly covered container. Makes about 48 cookies.


----------

